# Millers  Tuesday 7-5



## powhunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Had the day off so I decided to check out Millers pond in Durham.  Never rode there before but since it was pretty close by decided to give it a shot.  The place is full of gnar rock gardens, drops, tons of skinnies and rollers.  I basically explored the left side and found a lot of crazy shit..I rolled a few skinnies and one roller...but left the drops for another day when I had some company.  After Fcking around I took  the ST  loop around the pond.  There was no way I could navigate through the gnar on the backside of the pond...but for better riders it was certainly doable.

Nice roller drop







Couple log rides











All in all a very hot but great day!!

Steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 5, 2011)

Millers is my favorite spot in CT by far! Anytime you want some company at Millers let me know.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice Steveo!  I've never been, but it's high on my list to hit soon!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 6, 2011)

who's up for an AZ Miller's Pond ride?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm down.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 6, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'm down.



we could even split into 2 groups. One that whats to move and one that wants to stop frequently and play


----------



## powhunter (Jul 6, 2011)

Im off next week so whatever is good for you guys..

Steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2011)

Be careful if you swim there post ride, another drowning yesterday.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Be careful if you swim there post ride, another drowning yesterday.



I just read about that.  Sounds like the swimmer got fatigued and couldn't make it back in to shore?  I guess it happens from time to time there?  What a shame.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 7, 2011)

Saw a lot of out of towners drinking and swimming there on Tuesday


----------

